# [SOLVED] pro desktop version 8



## razorrick1293

hey im having trouble with extrusions on pro desktop 8. i have a windows vista home premium laptop and everytime i try to extrude a shape an error occurs:

the command has been aborted an internal error occurred in pro/desktop. it is most likely that doing the same thing again will produce the same problem.

i have tried disabling the graphics acceleration


----------



## razorrick1293

*Re: pro desktop version 8*

i found a solution. right click the desktop icon and select run as administrator


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting your solution for others with the same problem. :smile:


----------



## fitzyy

Thankyouuuu
so so sooo much,


----------



## EdLEicester

Thanks dude, ive been reinstalling like 12 times before i found this!
Thanks again!


----------



## tezzaa92

brilliant, now i can actually do my coursework at home


----------



## Malanok

I had the same problem on xp
here is how to solve, simply create a shortcut, go onto properties-> Compatibility -> tick compatibility mode ->(dropdownbox) windows 98/ME

Hope this helps!

Malanok


----------

